# Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia



## imp (Nov 17, 2015)

When it comes to esthetics, I'm pretty much as useful as a dead herring. Today I came across an image  which just dazzled my thoughts. It turned out pretty grainy after scanning, so I searched a few more out taken in the same park. A bunch are available here:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plitvice_Lakes_National_Park

Hope you find them worthwhile!   imp


----------

